# Goldens Born in November 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members that have a pup born in November 2021


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Oooo will have to post here soon😉🤍


----------



## Redray (11 mo ago)

Tully at 10 weeks. Born 11/18/2021


----------



## Morticia89 (11 mo ago)

This is Rufus, born 06.11.21, pictured when I first got him at 11 weeks and now at 15 weeks.


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

OMG OUR PUPS SHARE THE SAME BIRTHDAY!!!


----------

